# Anyone lived on or cruised on a Cape Dory 25?



## gtsail (Sep 14, 2017)

I'm looking at what appears to be a good condition Cape Dory 25 (not the 25D, just the regular 25) and the seller is asking $7k.

Link here: sailboatlistings.com/view/69057

The only thing that really concerns me for the CD25 (regardless of this particular one) is the headroom. I'm 5' 10" and I believe the headroom is only 5 feet. It's hard to get a feel for what it would be like every single day living aboard one of these.

Anyone done it? Do you get used to the cramped headroom or does it drive you crazy?

Also, any thoughts on the asking price for this boat? I'm looking for something livable and suitable for cruising the bahamas and Caribbean, which this appears to fit the bill assuming a few upgrades.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

You probably won't find standing headroom in to many 25' boats. Personally, I think it is important. If it is close, like just a little bend of the neck, that would work. If you need to bend your back at all, you will wear yourself out. Obviously, plenty of people have lived and cruised on small boats.

From the listing, some seriously good things are the new standing rigging, fairly new sails, and a trailer. If there are no major structural problems, I think that may be worth the price. When you get the boat to where you are going to cruise, you could sell the trailer for a good chunk of what you pay for the boat.


----------



## Totuma (Jul 27, 2017)

Barquito said:


> You probably won't find standing headroom in to many 25' boats. Personally, I think it is important. If it is close, like just a little bend of the neck, that would work. If you need to bend your back at all, you will wear yourself out. Obviously, plenty of people have lived and cruised on small boats.
> 
> From the listing, some seriously good things are the new standing rigging, fairly new sails, and a trailer. If there are no major structural problems, I think that may be worth the price. When you get the boat to where you are going to cruise, you could sell the trailer for a good chunk of what you pay for the boat.


You haven't been aboard a Flicka 20 ;-)

<couldn't help myself :grin>


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Amen, the Flicka is a rare breed indeed.

Having had several "cruiser/racer" trailerables now, I can tell you with some certainty, that living on one with 5' headroom would be maddening.

My S2 7.9 was 5'8" and I'm 6'. I spent several weekends aboard, and even that was quickly torture. What gets you is the bad weather at achor, or even at the dock. You get moments when you need headroom to stretch, you need to be outside, and the weather is terrible. Its like being shoved in a box.

I've spent hours working on my electrical panel on my Wavelength 24, under the cockpit, cramped and soldering. I'm honestly not claustrophobic, but long term no headroom would be a dealbreaker. As was said, huge difference between close headroom, and being bend over to move around.


----------



## StarwindMango (Oct 14, 2016)

I've been on a CD 25 before and they are a small boat. I'm only 5'9 and I think for more than a couple days the lack of headroom would drive me crazy. Not only that but they are pretty narrow inside. The cockpit however is very nice.

I'm not sure what the CD 25D headroom is, but I've scoped those out at marinas before and they are significantly larger (beamier, taller) than the regular 25. Plus, they have a huge forward head that would be great for longer cruising. They are a little more expensive, but the inboard diesel plus that great head would be awesome for one person to stay on for an extended period of time. I could see myself spending a few weeks on a 25D no problem. It would be luxurious compared to my Starwind 19


----------



## dreamdoer (Mar 7, 2013)

Hello:

I looked at many different boats in this size range and have owned or now own 5 such boats. I looked at a CD25 and the lack of head room and space was a deal breaker for me. I now own 2, 22 foot Westerly Nomads that have standing headroom and about as much space as a smallish Coleman family tent. I have nothing but excitement planning to spend days and possibly a week or longer on this boat. I wouldn't be comfortable doing even an overnight on the CD25. Sure there are trade offs, but if interior comfort is important to you, then interior space =interior comfort IMHO. Sit in the CD25 and imagine yourself there for a day or 2. Only you can decide where your personal comfort level is. The CD25 is an absolutely beautiful boat though isn't it?

Regards


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

My Coronado 25 had 5'10" headroom. I'm 5'11" so it was just a crick of the neck for me.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

I think it really depends. For some one who does most of their living out doors, it almost doesn't matter how small the boat is. Some where dry to lay down, cook, eat and use the washroom is all you need.

I think you would really want a very reliable way of getting to shore and back is a challenge you might have. If you couldn't spend your days ashore, being stuck on a boat that small at anchor might get old quick.


----------



## Thomas Rentmeester (Oct 21, 2017)

My father had a CD25 and currently has a CD25D. The CD25 is tiny inside and the headroom is non-existent. I think it would drive you crazy after a few days. You pretty much have to bend at the waist if you are standing inside. The 25D is considerably larger and is laid out much better. Still not standing headroom but with the 25D you have to bend your neck a little rather than bending at the waist. The 25 has an outboard motor that is set high and behind the rudder. I found it to be slow to maneuver under power and it was very loud with plenty of fumes.


----------



## donsboat (Feb 27, 2006)

If you want to know what it's like living on a boat with 5 foot of headroom try spending a couple of days with your chin on your chest and a bend in your back. If that doesn't sound like fun have a look at this link to see what else you can get for another 500 bucks and by searching around the yacht sales web sites.
1979 Mirage 27 Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com
Good luck


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

C&C 25 has decent headroom
Catalina 25, and 250 about 5' 9"
The S2 7.9 (26 foot) has 5' 8"
The Hunter 25.5 has 5'6"
The Hunter 26.5 has 5'9"
The seaward 26rk has about 5'8"
The Seaward 25 has about 5'8"
The Oday 26 has about 5'9" (this is a roomy 26 footer)
The NorSea 27 has 6' headroom, a massive trailerable, also a beautiful boat
The Lancer 28 (a trailerable for sure) has 6' headroom
The Laser 28 has about 5'9"
Of course the Catalina 27 has 6' headroom, not easily trailerable I guess, but still can be put on a trailer 
The Starwind 27 is also not easily trailerable, but also has 6' headroom

These are the ones I can think of from personal research. Not many of those are as "classic" looking as the CD 25.
But have you considered the Cape Dory 28? Not trailerable easily of course, but substantially more room than the 25.


----------



## Totuma (Jul 27, 2017)

Not to be pedantic, but Flicka 20 is trailerable and 5'11 headroom ;-)



SailingUphill said:


> C&C 25 has decent headroom
> Catalina 25, and 250 about 5' 9"
> The S2 7.9 (26 foot) has 5' 8"
> The Hunter 25.5 has 5'6"
> ...


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

totuma, I totally agree, the Flicka is an awesome trailerable cruiser with standing headroom, was trying to find others of consideration.


----------



## Totuma (Jul 27, 2017)

SailingUphill said:


> totuma, I totally agree, the Flicka is an awesome trailerable cruiser with standing headroom, was trying to find others of consideration.


Ultimately OP will have to decide how important standing headroom is. I was in love with a PSC 25 - lovely double enders which can typically be had for 1/2 of Flicka money - but my wife spent less than a minute aboard before saying 'absolutely NO' :-/ The Flicka OTOH, she stepped into, and said 'perfect'. Worth noting that she's around 5'2" and i'm only another 5" taller LOL. But a boat that appears spacious feels more like a 'room' and comfortable. If you are in it primarily to sail, and time below is only a necessary evil, then interior and headroom might matter less. I'd like to think I'm a sailor, but it was important that the boat be 'homey' too.

One cool thing about the PSC 25 is that the overall size is perfect for the headroom. E.g. you can sit across from galley and comfortably work. So a bigger less efficiently laid out boat might suck.

If you have big pockets a Falmouth Cutter 22, at 5'11" fits the bill!


----------



## blowinstink (Sep 3, 2007)

The CD25 is not generally considered a cruising boat (the CD25D is considered a pocket cruiser). The CD25D has something of a cult following (like the flicka) and therefore seems overpriced (to my view of things). I would recommend you check out the CD27 and CD28 both of which have crossed plenty of oceans and both of which can frequently be found under 10K. &k seems really high for a CD25 (non D version) -- I have seen plenty of them sell for 2-3K. Luck!
Matt


----------



## Peter Janker (Nov 19, 2012)

Cape Dory 25 and 25D are two completely different boats. 25 (designed by Stabel) as noted has only 5 ft of headroom and while very popular (over 800 made) was made for coastal cruising. Can be modified for offshore but this adds considerable costs even if one does it themselves....could be several times the 7k for the boat. The 25 D (designed by Alban) has almost an extra foot of headroom and as noted folks have (with modifications) taken them on circumnavigations. I like the 25D a lot, but can't currently own one, without getting a new wife, since she feels that having two Cape Dories is much more than sufficient.

If trailoring is not critical I would recommend a Cape Dory 28 which might be better aligned to your future plans. I have known of folks who have used the 28 as a live aboard. There are plenty out there and costs are generally in the 15 to 25k range. However there are 5 to 10k "deals" to be had. I have found that Cape Dory owners are more concerned about finding a good home for their treasure than the impossible task of getting the true valve (and investment) out of a deal.

V/r

Pete


----------



## cm662 (Oct 22, 2017)

Barquito said:


> You probably won't find standing headroom in to many 25' boats. Personally, I think it is important. If it is close, like just a little bend of the neck, that would work. If you need to bend your back at all, you will wear yourself out. Obviously, plenty of people have lived and cruised on small boats.
> 
> From the listing, some seriously good things are the new standing rigging, fairly new sails, and a trailer. If there are no major structural problems, I think that may be worth the price. When you get the boat to where you are going to cruise, you could sell the trailer for a good chunk of what you pay for the boat.


Trust me! You do not want any boat that has insufficient headroom! You will regret settling!

Sent from my SM-G928C using Tapatalk


----------

